# what can i brush my mouse with?



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

I know some people groom their mice so i was just wondering what could
you brush a mouses coat with and do u need to?


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

mice-lover said:


> I know some people groom their mice so i was just wondering what could
> you brush a mouses coat with and do u need to?


I feel like I read somewhere that somebody used a toothbrush.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

ohh ok


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hay is good too as it brushes their fur as they climb through it, i use it as bedding sometimes, they're always so excited to investigate it


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Tooth brush, or a barbie brush.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

minibears said:


> hay is good too as it brushes their fur as they climb through it, i use it as bedding sometimes, they're always so excited to investigate it


Mine love hay! Especially when I put mealworms in it


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like to use timothy hay because it makes the mousery smell so fresh. I put it in a small box, tape it shut and cut a tiny hole at opposite ends. the meeces tear it open enough to get in, and the hay grooms them while they play and demolish the box and the hay.

When my orphans needed cleaning I used Whisker City waterless shampoo and a toothbrush to brush it out and help it dry.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Put hay in a toilet roll- they go nuts!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Megzilla said:


> Put hay in a toilet roll- they go nuts!


what a good idea!! im going to do the right now


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

so am i


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

A baby nail brush  Some of my boys love getting brushed as an extra special treat.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They love a dusting over with a blusher brush too. Mine rub there faces in the soft bristles you can see them closing there eyes they love it,and it does remove the dust from there fur.Its not my Brush I may add


----------

